# Mag-ingat ka



## green_fairy

Hey guys!
I would like to learn Tagalog.
What does 'mag-ingat ka' mean?
I have a friend from Manila and he can't speak English fluently, so I decided to learn Tagalog.
Can anyone help me please?


----------



## MarFish

It means "take care".


----------



## green_fairy

Thank you


----------



## epistolario

Mag-ingat ka = Be careful. 

But it may depend on the context. 

When someone leaves the workplace and says goodbye, we normally say to him or her: Ingat! (take care)


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

green_fairy said:


> hey guys!
> i would like to learn tagalog..
> what is this 'mag-ingat ka' means?
> i have a friend from Manila and he cant speak english fluently so i decided to learn tagalog.
> can anyone help me?
> please?



I know "*ingat*" means "*remember*" in Malay.

This actually have the same root.

When you say "*Mag-ingat ka.*" or more colloquially "*Ingat ka*", you are asking him to "*remember to take precaution*". 

Though many of us wouldn't know this connection, aku ingat Bahasa Melayu dari Bahasa Tagalo sama ini.


----------



## biankita

"Mag-ingat ka" can mean a lot of things when taken into context.

For example, if you say "mag-ingat ko" after receiving instruction, it usually means you should be careful or take precaution with the instruction.

If said when you are about to embark on a dangerous task, "Mag-ingat ka" can mean "Don't be too hasty." or "Do be careful."

If said as a parting word, it can mean "Take care!" Although, it's usually said more casually as "Ingat!" or "Ingat ka." It is a common farewell greeting in the Philippines.

There are more though.


----------

